# My Latest Sketch



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I got to show off my latest pencil sketch, I love to do it, it has become VERY difficult as Im almost blind now, but I wont give up, I think it looks great! Miss Letty, my 1 1/2 year LaBoer doe


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks great!!! It is WAY better than I can do. Never was a good artist like you.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Fantastic, I can't believe you can do that well being nearly blind. Great job!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, nice!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks guys!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I love it! I have saved some pages on Pinterest on "how to draw goats" and I STILL can't draw them. ;-)


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Love it! Good job


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That is really beautiful. I have always wished I could draw or paint but I am not talented in that area at all!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> That is really beautiful. I have always wished I could draw or paint but I am not talented in that area at all!


You really should just keep trying. My sister thought she was terrible at drawing, but the more she does it, the better she is getting. And it's all about perspective, if you enjoy drawing or painting, you should do it no matter if you think it looks realistic or not. People often confuse realistic art as the only good art, but hey, go look at some Picasso paintings on the internet. I really don't think people look like that, but that's considered some of the best art in the world.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

the worst critic about art is the artist himself-er-herself!


MellonFriend said:


> People often confuse realistic art as the only good art, but hey, go look at some Picasso paintings on the internet. I really don't think people look like that, but that's considered some of the best art in the world.


 I cant understand that tipe of art


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

spidy1 said:


> the worst critic about art is the artist himself-er-herself!
> 
> I cant understand that tipe of art


Oh, I can't either. That doesn't make sense to me. What's interesting is that Picasso's friends didn't understand him either. There was this story about him once taking forever on this one painting, and his friends were, you know, really excited to see it because he was taking so long and he was saying things like- this is going to be my best piece- and when he unveiled it they were like, this is what you were doing the whole time?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

all I can say is "people" LOL, that must be what he likes, most people don't understand me, I guess, it must be an artist's problem, maybe it's too many goats  LOL. well I was sore today (helping Hubby move all his tool into his new shop) so I sat down and did another one, this is Diesel...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I think that one is even better than the last one. You do musculature very well. Do you find hooves hard? I find all feet to be the hardest part of drawing. I usually try to just cover them up with convenient scenery .


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice, you have such a talent!


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

Amazing. Always wanted to be able to draw, but even my stick figures are distorted!


----------



## Tammy Katz (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow this is beautiful. You are a great artist.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

yes feet and hands are rely hard, but hooves are easy for me! I try to cover them in my other animal pics, and in my people pics, sometimes it doesn't work out, it makes for some awkward looking hands/feet, in my Star Wars pic (my other thred) Oby Wan Kanoby's hands do look funny.
Thanks, the muscles are fun, I did get the wrinkles over his nose too dark, there I go again going too far critiquing my art 

Thanks everybody!


----------

